# Nutrient Deficiency ??



## nigel bentley (20 Apr 2021)

I have noticed one of my plants has begun to develop black spots on the leaves but seems OK otherwise. I assume this to be a defiency of some sort? I currently EI dose at 90ml for a 450l tank which is slightly above recommended. 

I'm at a bit of a loss as growth on other plants is generally good. 

Please see attached photos and I would be grateful for any thoughts 
Thanks Nigel


----------



## Zeus. (20 Apr 2021)

Image one looks like Green Spot Algae to me, which can be typical with slow growing plants. Do you have any shrimp in tank Amanos or RCS ? Amanos can get a taste for certain plants as well when they run out of algae

Cant see any black ?


----------



## nigel bentley (20 Apr 2021)

I have no shrimp or RCS. Clean up crew consists of 6 Otos and 6 Nerite snails and 1 SAE. The plant in question, I believe maybe an Echinodorus rose which after a bit of research can have spots on new leaves. 
I haven't got any black algae but do get green stringy algae from time to time. 
My lights are on for only 6 hours a day, maybe this isn't sufficient. Co2 from 12.30pm until 8.30pm.By the time the lights come on at 3.00 the ph has a 1 pH drop 
If it is green spot algae, what is the best way forward. 
Thanks for your help as always


----------



## Hufsa (20 Apr 2021)

Your pictured plant with the green spots looks to be Lagenandra meeboldii 'red', with an Echinodorus behind it. Flow and CO2 levels if you use injection is usually always a good thing to check first. I dont personally use CO 2 but I have picked up a few things. I see a green drop checker, do you run lower than max CO2 on purpose? I think most aim for a lime green. Move your dropchecker around the tank and check if there are any low spots. Keep in mind the dropchecker needs about 2 hours to change. Do all your plants have visible movement?


----------



## nigel bentley (20 Apr 2021)

Thanks for your response. Always had a bit of a dead spot at back left corner. 2 spraybar from 2 filters, plus a powerhead give around 7 times turnover. Plants all move nicely so unsure to add more powerhead in case it stress plants. Normally haveDC this colour as I have fish. Do you think the green is a little too dark? 
 Thanks Nigel


----------



## Hufsa (20 Apr 2021)

Do your fish seem uncomfortable if you go above your current level? More oxygen will allow for more CO2 which is one of the reasons why flow is so critical. I honestly dont know if CO2 users -need- lime green or if they just like turning everything up to eleven. Not all spraybar setups are equal, you may be able to squeeze more flow out if you make a custom one for instance.

Im not really the best person to go in depth on CO2 so I shall attempt to summon the High Priest of CO2 @ceg4048


----------



## nigel bentley (20 Apr 2021)

Revisiting my photos to be fair the picture of the drop checker looks a little darker than it really is. The spray bars both jet the water to front glass. I have just increased the flow on the powerhead and moved it closer to the front of the tank. Unofficial turnover is now x10 but I know with filter etc, which although I keep to a minimum, will decrease turnover a bit. Plants are growing fairly well in general, it's mainly that one plant with the spots. I will trim off leaves affected and see what happens. 

Thanks for your help guys


----------



## ceg4048 (21 Apr 2021)

As mentioned by Zeus, GSA is typical issue with slow growing plants and is associated with a combination of low CO2 and low PO4. Since neither is problematic, as evidenced by the health and growth of the other plants, the only defense is to move the plant to a more shaded area to protect them from the light.

Cheers,


----------



## nigel bentley (21 Apr 2021)

Thanks very much for that suggestion, I have just the place for this plant. I will monitor and maybe cut off affected leaves.
One point of note that backs up your thoughts, I have slow growing anubia in a shader area that are fine. 
In your view Clive, should the dc be a lighter green or am I better off paying more attention to my 1 ph drop. Thanks as always. This really is a fantastic group


----------



## ceg4048 (22 Apr 2021)

nigel bentley said:


> Thanks very much for that suggestion, I have just the place for this plant. I will monitor and maybe cut off affected leaves.
> One point of note that backs up your thoughts, I have slow growing anubia in a shader area that are fine.
> In your view Clive, should the dc be a lighter green or am I better off paying more attention to my 1 ph drop. Thanks as always. This really is a fantastic group



Hi Nigel,
             Well, remember that the DC should corroborate your pH drop, so the pH drop has priority and should have your attention, but if the DC shows a darker green than you anticipated then you'll need to investigate. The DC should definitely have a very light green. I use the DC as a kind of "smoke detector", if that makes any sense. 

Cheers,


----------



## nigel bentley (23 Apr 2021)

Thanks Clive, makes total sense👍🏻👍🏻


----------

